# 300zx twinturbos installation



## nick01 (May 6, 2009)

Hi guys, I have an NA 300zx and I am planning to make it twin turbo instead of buying a one already stock because of the very hight amount of cash putted in my car already and the very low milage for the stock motor. 
My fisrt question is What are the exacts steps and things to change, put or modify to make it having 430hp instead of the stock 300hp...(forge pistons, cams,upgrade cumputer, upgrade airfilter, rods ,boost controller,bleeder valve... etc) and also the approx. cost of that (7-11000$). I would also know what is a reccomanded model and compagnie of turbo you suggest to handle it. How many PSI should I make it set!

Thanks a lot, I appreciate!


----------

